# Advice needed please (Steeping bottles)



## bakersman (1/7/16)

Hi peeps.

What would be the best bottles to steep in? im looking at about 150ml per batch


----------



## Kalashnikov (1/7/16)

I have tried glass and plastic. there was hardly a difference. Although if you have glass you can always put your juice in a warm bowl to heat your eliquid. Helps it all mix easier if its warmed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bakersman (1/7/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> I have tried glass and plastic. there was hardly a difference. Although if you have glass you can always put your juice in a warm bowl to heat your eliquid. Helps it all mix easier if its warmed.


Thanks buddy one last q,Where do i get said glass bottles.


----------



## Kalashnikov (1/7/16)

bakersman said:


> Thanks buddy one last q,Where do i get said glass bottles.





bakersman said:


> Thanks buddy one last q,Where do i get said glass bottles.


Here you go bud
https://valleyvapour.co.za/product-category/e-liquid-mixing/pet-bottles/


----------



## Kalashnikov (1/7/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Here you go bud
> https://valleyvapour.co.za/product-category/e-liquid-mixing/pet-bottles/


Sorry those i dont think were glass.
Here are some https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/accesories/products/bottle-amber-100ml-glass


----------



## Switchy (1/7/16)

I don't know if you guys have tried this before, but I find that using those big bean bags that you can put in the microwave and heat up, works awesomely for steeping.

I put my bottles of newly mixed juice nice and snug in the bean bag, leave the caps off, and shake it every 20 minutes or so until the bean bag goes cool. This normally takes around an hour and 40 minutes to cool down. I repeat that daily.

just my 2c

Reactions: Useful 1


----------

